# Yankee spiral ratchet screwdriver



## Woodchips2 (14 Nov 2011)

Went into a department store with the wife on the weekend and there was a shopfitter making up display units screwing them together with a Yankee spiral ratchet screwdriver and not a cordless drill in sight. Being more interesting than shopping I watched him for a while and then had a chat with him. He reckoned for his type of work the Yankee was quicker than a cordless drill, was more powerful and the batteries didn't run out. He buys the genuine Yankee on E-Bay for around £30 and said beware of cheap imitations.

My first introduction to woodworking was at around 10 years of age making wooden accessories for my model railway. My father had a small Stanley spiral ratchet screwdriver with drill bits in the handle and I borrowed his drill to put a small hole through a hardwood block. Holding the block with my left hand on the dining chair I started drilling but the bit slipped with all my weight on the handle and I manged to drill right through my little finger.  The scar still reminds me that the first rule of woodworking is clamp the wood safely! (hammer) 

Anybody still regularly use a Yankee today?

Regards Keith


----------



## Jacob (14 Nov 2011)

Certainly do. They are very handy. Several big advantages - the length makes accurate alignment to the slot or posi head much easier, they have a slim "aspect ratio" and so can be used on screws close to another surface such as sash window catches sitting next to the glass, they can be used extended or retracted according to need, etc.


----------



## Sawyer (14 Nov 2011)

Sometimes, yes. They have advantages, as Jacob suggests. I have a Spiralux, not a Stanley. It's good, but I doubt if I'll ever find any replacement bits when they finally wear out.


----------



## DTR (14 Nov 2011)

My Spiralux is my "go to" screwdriver. I very rarely use the Makita.



Sawyer":3karost3 said:


> It's good, but I doubt if I'll ever find any replacement bits when they finally wear out.



It's very easy to convert a magnetic bit holder so that it fits in a yankee chuck :wink:


----------



## Modernist (14 Nov 2011)

I had reason to use mine recently when screwing a post box to the wall. The screws had to be driven in through the post slot and aver an 8" gap into the back of the box. Try that with a Makita!


----------



## Harbo (14 Nov 2011)

I've nothing against spiral screwdrivers - I have a few, but you can get extension rods for Drills.
LV also do an extension chuck.

Rod


----------



## Vann (15 Nov 2011)

I've brought mine out of retirement (a #130) and bought a 2nd hand #131. I probably still use the cordless drill more often, but use of the Yankees is increasing. 

I bought square drive bits for both Yankees from LV - at least that way they don't slip out of the slot  

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Racers (15 Nov 2011)

Hi,

I last used mine when all my batterys where flat, it did the job very well.

Pete


----------



## woodbloke (15 Nov 2011)

I expect Paul C will be along presently with his collection :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Nov 2011)

woodbloke":2vgfid2o said:


> I expect Paul C will be along presently with his collection :lol: :lol:



If you insist  







Great screwdrivers - I use them all the time.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Modernist (15 Nov 2011)

Paul Chapman":gjhxp1v5 said:


> woodbloke":gjhxp1v5 said:
> 
> 
> > I expect Paul C will be along presently with his collection :lol: :lol:
> ...



Paul, where did you get the Yankee/hex bit drivers?


----------



## Harbo (15 Nov 2011)

Lee Valley sell them - they are great.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=57809&cat=1,43411,43417&ap=2

Rod


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Nov 2011)

Modernist":378tg0bo said:


> Paul, where did you get the Yankee/hex bit drivers?



The red ones were from Rob Lee at Lee Valley - Harbo has posted a link. They are very good. A mechanical grip as well as magnetic.

The silver, magnetic ones are from CK but they appear to have stopped selling them in the UK. However, they are available from Dick in Germany http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/product ... driver.htm

The large, brass coloured one is from the Trend Snappy range. It's a bit clunky and only fits the largest of the Yankees but is readily available.

Hope this helps.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## TheTiddles (15 Nov 2011)

The bits in them are hard too it seems, that or it's very hard to make them slip and therefore mash up the head of the screw and wear away the bit. I have my dad's old one and use it prety often too, but for lots of screws... I have a pair of Makitas.

Aidan


----------



## Fromey (16 Nov 2011)

For some reason the UK doesn't seem to sell any quality Yankee-style ratchet screwdrivers. The nearest supplier I can find is Dickand Dieter Schmid's Fine Tools. They look to be the same i.e,. made by Schroder.

Does anyone know how good these Schroder screwdrivers are? I know Schroder have a fairly good reputation so I expect they'll be fine, but it's always nice to hear from someone who's actually used one. More expensive than a second hand 'original' from e-bay, but I suspect it's a bit hit or miss what you get from that source.

Edit: I also notice that Dieter Schmid offer a short and long version of these screwdrivers. Apart from the obvious increase in reach of the longer, is there a good reason for choosing one over the other? I imagine the longer one gives more turns per push and so is more efficient to use.


----------



## Racers (16 Nov 2011)

Hi, Chaps

You can get all your Yankee spare parts from here http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/yankeeratcheting.html I have replaced parts in mine and restored them back to full working order, they came very quickly as well.

Pete


----------



## Alf (16 Nov 2011)

The Eriba Turner":3oyzr8nj said:


> Anybody still regularly use a Yankee today?


Yup; I like the earlier pre-Stanley ones for preference. Also absolutely love the Yankee push drill; a tool I fully intend to "take with me".


----------



## dickm (16 Nov 2011)

One thing to remember with the Yankee is not to get any bit of hand on the spiral as it is pushed in. They bite  

Chatting to an old boy who used to be in the Wolverton carriage works where he said they used Yankees all the time and asked if one had ever bitten him. "Only once" was the reply..............


----------



## toolsntat (16 Nov 2011)

Alf":brs68mp2 said:


> The Eriba Turner":brs68mp2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody still regularly use a Yankee today?
> ...



Is this early enough for you Alf ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Pre-Y ... 3a6af4e5e9

I see there is no spring and it only go's one way....

I have a lovely minty new North Brothers one in the original box tucked away somewhere :wink: 

Andy


----------



## t8hants (16 Nov 2011)

When I was an apprentice Yankee screwdrivers were one of the status tools you were "unofficially" not allowed to use until you were out of your time. Odd, but I suspect it had something to do with not slipping across some nicely varnished piece of yacht.

G


----------



## Alf (17 Nov 2011)

Andy, pre-_Stanley_ not pre-_Yankee_! :lol: Cool, but a little out of my price range.


----------



## woodbloke (18 Nov 2011)

t8hants":jui8r37u said:


> When I was an apprentice Yankee screwdrivers were one of the status tools you were "unofficially" not allowed to use until you were out of your time. Odd, but I suspect it had something to do with not slipping across some nicely varnished piece of yacht.
> 
> G


...and the same goes for working on the exterior skins of aircraft. I remember my dad saying that Yankees were not allowed in the Fleet Air Arm for that reason, even though he had one in his toolbox (which I now have) - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Nov 2011)

I use my Yankee. Not frequently, but definitely for the larger diameter screws. A Cordless (At least under 18v) hasn't got the torque with some timbers, for anything much bigger than a number 10 screw. So I keep my Yankee in good order. Wouldn't let it go no way! 

John


----------



## sue denim (19 Nov 2011)

This has prompted me to dig out my old yankee !

I have cordless drills but I consider them to be less environmentally friendly than a spiral. There is a huge amount of dodgey chemicals and metals in those batteries.

I am also thinking of dropping the use of hard point saws and reverting back to a sharpenable saw. 

I have loads of dead saws that are only good for scrap. This cannot be good for the environment !

OK so I am a bit of a tree hugger.....someone has to be


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Nov 2011)

It would be great if they would allow one to save enough scrap metal to turn in every two years, in exchange for new machinery or tools. Now, that would be what I call recycling! \/ \/ \/


----------



## t8hants (19 Nov 2011)

_
I am also thinking of dropping the use of hard point saws and reverting back to a sharpenable saw.

I have loads of dead saws that are only good for scrap. This cannot be good for the environment !_

They do make excellent hoe blades, I have a couple of blacksmith made prongs, that take an old saw blade as the hoe blade, and dead hardpoints, do very well as replacement blades.

Gareth


----------



## xy mosian (19 Nov 2011)

sue,
I have read that the teeth of old hard point saws may be ground off, carefully, and the saw then re-toothed as required. I haven't had need to try this yet but it sounds feasable.

xy


----------

